# TIANEPTINE?



## sunflower (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi everybody!
Did anybody try TIANEPTINE(Stablon/Coaxil)? I would apreciate any information on what your reaction was/is on this drug. I have a chronical depression and was treated with Amitriptyline for over 8 years, I was doing pretty well for most of the time until it lost efficacity about one year ago. Tianeptine was prescribed to me for depression and the poor memory that goes along with it. I read a lot on French sites(found out it is mainly prescribed in France) but couldn`t find any information coming from somebody who actually was on it.
Sunflower


----------

